# auto correct spelling



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

How do I undo the auto correct spelling on my Kindle Fire? There are a lot of abbreviations that I would like to use, but I can't.

Thanks


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

bbman said:


> How do I undo the auto correct spelling on my Kindle Fire? There are a lot of abbreviations that I would like to use, but I can't.
> 
> Thanks


That is an irritating "feature" of the keyboard, but it is possible to bypass the auto-correct. The literal string that you have typed so far is always shown as the first word in the list of suggestions. You have to tap that to get it to accept your exact input and not change it to one of the auto-corrections. I've gotten into the habit of tapping that, or the appropriate suggestion, for every single word. It automatically puts a space after it for you so you can immediately start typing the next word, and once you get used to it you can go along fairly quickly.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure which Fire you have but on the 7" HD you can disable it altogether like this:

Menu-> More-> Language and Keyboard -> Keyboard -> Keyboard Settings -> Auto Correct

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

ireadbooks said:


> Not sure which Fire you have but on the 7" HD you can disable it altogether like this:
> 
> Menu-> More-> Language and Keyboard -> Keyboard -> Keyboard Settings -> Auto Correct
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


Thank you, thank you, thank you. That "feature" has been driving me nuts!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

SheilaJ said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you. That "feature" has been driving me nuts!


My pleasure. I'm not a fan, either. My posts always end up looking like this:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ellen Degeneres has an ongoing periodic segment called "clumsy thumbsy": http://www.ellentv.com/categories/clumsy-thumbsy/


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ellen Degeneres has an ongoing periodic segment called "clumsy thumbsy": http://www.ellentv.com/categories/clumsy-thumbsy/


    Bookmarking that.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

On my basic Kindle Fire 7

Menu-> More-> Kindle Keyboard->Quick fixes->OFF


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Whatason drives me crazy is when it won't let me delete letters and words, especially at the end of whatever I'm typing. When I try to delete the last word, the cursor skips up to the first word and starts deleting. And it often starts adding my typing, for no discernible re (see it just did it for the third time), to repeat, it starts adding my typing to the first word for no reason. It won't let me correct it or keep the cursor where I want it. What gives?


----------

